# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  هل تعلم أن في جهازك نجمة إسرائيل ؟؟

## ابو نعيم

*هل تعلم أن في جهازك نجمة إسرائيل ؟؟
 كيفية العثور عليها : 
1- قم بالذهاب إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر . 
2 - قم بإختيار القرص 
C . 3- ثم قم بفتح مجلد
 Program Files . 4- ثم قم بفتح مجلد
 Microsoft Office . 5- ثم مجلد
 MEDIA . 6 - ومن ثم CAGCAT10 . 
7. الصوره إسمها J0285926 
ارجو ان تقوموا بإزالة هذه القذاره من اجهزتكم وانشروا هذه المعلومات بشتى الوسائل 
وهذه هي الصورة

وشكرا للتعاونكم*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

تم الحذف 

شكراً ابو نعيم

----------


## باريسيا

*شكراً ابو النعووم على الخبريه وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## ayman

للاسف الموضوع مكرر

----------


## ابو نعيم

> تم الحذف 
> 
> شكراً ابو نعيم


*لا شكر على الواجب 
ارجو نشرها وشكرا على تعاونك واستجابتك السريع للموضوع*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> للاسف الموضوع مكرر


شكرا على مرورك ولو ان الموضوع مكرر يجب نشره والاهتمام به لاهميته وشكرا

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *شكراً ابو النعووم على الخبريه وجزاك الله كل خير*


*لا شكر على الواجب واشكرك على مرورك واهتمامك وبمتابعة مواضيعي*

----------


## ayman

> *لا شكر على الواجب واشكرك على مرورك واهتمامك وبمتابعة مواضيعي*


اي اهمية يازلمة هاي مو نجمة اسرائيل هي واي زيها رموز  بتجي مع الأوفيس وما بتعني اشي كمان شوية احكولنا نشطب اللون الازرق من الاجهزة   لمتى بدنا نظل هيك ندور على الشغلات التافهة عمي في اكبر من النجمة  نهتم فيه  انفسنا نحن

----------


## ابو نعيم

> اي اهمية يازلمة هاي مو نجمة اسرائيل هي واي زيها رموز  بتجي مع الأوفيس وما بتعني اشي كمان شوية احكولنا نشطب اللون الازرق من الاجهزة   لمتى بدنا نظل هيك ندور على الشغلات التافهة عمي في اكبر من النجمة  نهتم فيه  انفسنا نحن


*يا باشا للاسف ان معلوماتك محدوده ونظرك محدود هذه الصورة ثمل نجمة اسرائل الشمعدان هو رمز الدولة العبرية 


المينوراه (الشمعدان) 

 المينوراه تمثّل شعارَ دولة إسرائيل الرسمي ويقال إنّ شكله مأخوذ عن نبات "المورياه" ذات السيقان السبعة وهو نوع من النباتات المعروفة منذ القدم. ويرمز كل غصن من غصني الزيتون على جانبي الشمعدان إلى توق إسرائيل للسلام.

ارجو ان تعلم بان اليهود يحاربون الاسلام والمسلمين بشتي الطرف والوسائل المختلفة فكيف لك ان تقول مثل هذا الكلام الغير منطقي وتبقي على شعار الدولة العبرية على جهازك وهذا ما يريده اهل الكفر والنفاق منك ان تفعله 
*

----------


## ayman

> *يا باشا للاسف ان معلوماتك محدوده ونظرك محدود هذه الصورة ثمل نجمة اسرائل الشمعدان هو رمز الدولة العبرية 
> 
> 
> المينوراه (الشمعدان) 
> 
>  المينوراه تمثّل شعارَ دولة إسرائيل الرسمي ويقال إنّ شكله مأخوذ عن نبات "المورياه" ذات السيقان السبعة وهو نوع من النباتات المعروفة منذ القدم. ويرمز كل غصن من غصني الزيتون على جانبي الشمعدان إلى توق إسرائيل للسلام.
> 
> ارجو ان تعلم بان اليهود يحاربون الاسلام والمسلمين بشتي الطرف والوسائل المختلفة فكيف لك ان تقول مثل هذا الكلام الغير منطقي وتبقي على شعار الدولة العبرية على جهازك وهذا ما يريده اهل الكفر والنفاق منك ان تفعله 
> *



انا بدي اسألك هلا هما بيشطبو  من الأوفيس صورة الكعبة الا هي موجودة كمان مع الأوفيس ؟؟؟ حبيبي هذا التخلف بعينه انا ما شطبتها وما راح اشطبها لآنها لاتعني شيء حتى لو كانت رمز للأسرائيل او اليهود كلهم  

الحرب مش هيك بالتفاهة هاي الي بتحكوه عنها شوهتو المسلمين  كل يوم والتاني طالعين بشغلة اسخف من التانية  وشو بتحقق ولا اشي وكمان في ناس بتزور صور بس حتى  تلعب بعقولنا   يعين نحن بننشر وبننصر الأسلام بالكب والسخافات تبعكم  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اي اهمية يازلمة هاي مو نجمة اسرائيل هي واي زيها رموز  بتجي مع الأوفيس وما بتعني اشي كمان شوية احكولنا نشطب اللون الازرق من الاجهزة   لمتى بدنا نظل هيك ندور على الشغلات التافهة عمي في اكبر من النجمة  نهتم فيه  انفسنا نحن


بصراحة لازم نكسر كمبيوتراتنا ونرتاح أفضل لينا ... :Eh S(6):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> انا بدي اسألك هلا هما بيشطبو  من الأوفيس صورة الكعبة الا هي موجودة كمان مع الأوفيس ؟؟؟ حبيبي هذا التخلف بعينه انا ما شطبتها وما راح اشطبها لآنها لاتعني شيء حتى لو كانت رمز للأسرائيل او اليهود كلهم  
> 
> الحرب مش هيك بالتفاهة هاي الي بتحكوه عنها شوهتو المسلمين  كل يوم والتاني طالعين بشغلة اسخف من التانية  وشو بتحقق ولا اشي وكمان في ناس بتزور صور بس حتى  تلعب بعقولنا   يعين نحن بننشر وبننصر الأسلام بالكب والسخافات تبعكم  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[Bهل تعلم أن في جهازك نجمة إسرائيل ؟؟
كيفية العثور عليها : 
1- قم بالذهاب إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر . 
2 - قم بإختيار القرص 
C . 3- ثم قم بفتح مجلد
Program Files . 4- ثم قم بفتح مجلد
Microsoft Office . 5- ثم مجلد
MEDIA . 6 - ومن ثم CAGCAT10 . 
7. الصوره إسمها J0285926 
ارجو ان تقوموا بإزالة هذه القذاره من اجهزتكم وانشروا هذه المعلومات بشتى الوسائل 
وهذه هي الصورة

وشكرا للتعاونكم
الصور المصغرة للصور المرفقة

__________________
]* [/B]

----------


## ashrafwater

يا اخوان صلوا علي النبي . الموضوع مش محتاج هاي الشوشرة. اخونا اجتهد الله يعطيه العافية . والاخ الكريم الاخر قال ما عنده .  فلكل وجهة نظر . والكيس الفطن الذي يعلم ما يدور من حوله .

----------

